# Led Hideaway 08+ Superduty taillight



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

I would like to install my led hideaway kit in my reverse taillights. Does anyone have a picture of where they drilled the hole?


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

That's a really tight spot to fit a light. Does ur hide a way kit have a wire to do a steady burn override


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

This is the kit i purchased. http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-E92-Series-Hide-a-way-Undercover-LED-Kit.html


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

I just wired up the same kit in my 10 F350. I put them in the bottom spot in my taillights. Red. What color r urs


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

I ordered clear. Did the headlights no problem just wondering where everyone is mounting in the tails?


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

There is a spot in the tail for hideaways from the factory, but it is behind a red lens.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

ajordan193;1662934 said:


> I ordered clear. Did the headlights no problem just wondering where everyone is mounting in the tails?


any pictures of the head light I am wanting to do mine


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

camaro 77;1663289 said:


> any pictures of the head light I am wanting to do mine


I did mine on a 2011 f350 in the reverse light. I used a wholo kit. I don't have any photos put I will get one tomorrow and post. it wasn't to bad


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Evil Diesel;1662930 said:


> I just wired up the same kit in my 10 F350. I put them in the bottom spot in my taillights. Red. What color r urs


I know almost nothing about strobes, but am going to get a set of hideaways. So if I want to use the factory hole in the taillight would I get red strobes or clear, same with the headlights, I was going to put them in the amber turn signal, so clear or amber strobes. I'm sure this is a dumb question, but I don't want to order the wrong ones. Thanks


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*led haw*



RAM_ON97;1672792 said:



> I know almost nothing about strobes, but am going to get a set of hideaways. So if I want to use the factory hole in the taillight would I get red strobes or clear, same with the headlights, I was going to put them in the amber turn signal, so clear or amber strobes. I'm sure this is a dumb question, but I don't want to order the wrong ones. Thanks


With led's you want to use the same color for the lens you are putting them behind. I just installed some in my reverse lamps (2012 F350) but had to notch the metal to make it work (don't like doing body modifications but had no choice after drilling the holes). They turned out ok and you can't see the notches as the taillight hides them.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Those kits now have a steady burn override in them. Do you have an extra white white on your flasher? If you do you can use them where your factory bulbs are. Email me with questions if you are unsure.


----------

